# Barry's piece of Maple Burl turned Pot Call



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 28, 2015)

Got a box of wood the other day from Barry in it was a piece of this maple burl with spalt...so I did a dye job on it and stabilized it too....then turned this pot.....super sweet coloring, the pic does not do this pot true justice and it sounds great! Thanks for looking pappy...oh...that is one of my new Strike-alators alongside the pot....

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9077_zpsnrh51wok.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 28, 2015)

Pappy - I agree that coloring is fantastic. Great looking set


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 28, 2015)

Way to go Pappy. Really like the dual function sound modified "strike-alator".


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 28, 2015)

thanks everyone, I had 5 inventer's companies call me today about the striker-lator wanting me to use them LOL.....


----------



## myingling (Jan 1, 2016)

That's sweet lookin call their


----------

